# In the surf



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Drug the ladder down early yesterday to my favorite spot, catchin' wasn't all that great a few Blues to hand and some LDR's on Spanish and Ladies.

AlaskaDan you should of been there. In 4 hrs. 11 sharks passed by within casting distance 4 were scary BIG swimming in a group, they were so wide they looked like Manatees coming :shifty:!


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i wasn't in the water 10 seconds before one swam up behind me.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a suggestion...put the ladder in a boat, go to your favorite spot, put on some good shark bait and just when you get'em up beside the boat...throw the ladder at him. Way too close for comfort for me! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Fishing from a ladder! I wondered if anyone did that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

